# scary sounds...



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

You can check out sound dogs on the web for many sound effects to download.
I use music match jukebox to make up my cd's. Download Sound Effects | SoundDogs.com
Hope this helps you out a bit.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks a lot Kprimm ! I'll check this out tomorrow !


----------



## bradbaum (Mar 19, 2008)

Download a free sound editor:

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

you can use it to splice the audio from sound dogs into one file.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have alot of "Haunt Specific" sounds available for free. They are catagorized in folders like voices, thunder, pirates, etc and are all free. 

4shared, Online file sharing and storage
Pass: hauntforum


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks meltdown ! I've downloaded some of your files, they are great !!!!!!!!!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spooky sounds*

This just happens to fit with something I've been posting on other haunt boards!

The biggest thing I added/upgraded to my haunt last year was sound! It's amazing what the hearing sensation can add to a persons mood, kind of like watching a movie before they add the soundtrack.

I'm not big on music in a haunt, unless it corresponds to something happening in the scene, ie; haunted piano/organ, radio on, etc. so I stick to the usual suspects; howling wind, thunder, screams, cats, phantom laughter, etc. A couple of years ago I tried this with an mp3 program that let you multi layer and add echo, pitch, etc. but it was only a 14 day trail, the cd did alright and I got some compliments but it didn't compare to last years sound track.

I just happened upon Audacity (as mentioned by bradbaum) a completely free MP3 editor last year and used sounds that I found on the net. I couldn't believe this app. it was way better and had more features than the app. that wanted some $60 to purchase. It came out pretty nice and was very effective, I received tons of complements on the sounds. Also the free app. had size limitation, Audacity let me record the whole 3 hours (could have gone longer) as 1 track! This year I hope to record some of my own effects and completely redo the soundtrack yet again. The first year I used a cd but also last year I got to just use an MP3 player patched into a larger system that was hidden in a cabinet on my front porch.

Just remember you can't mess it up!! Download the mp3's you like and start playing around with them, if you don't like what you hear keep changing it until you do! My track was one long wind loop that was split into a witch section, graveyard section (moaning/groaning zombies, creaking), haunted house section (wailing, squeaking/slamming doors, rattling chains, thrashing shutters), werewolves section (howls & growls) and phantom laughter section, + thunder, owls, bats, cats and ravens in there. All from comprised from separate mp3s I downloaded. 

Anyway I just thought I'd pass this along for anyone looking for a cheap way to add sound!

You can check out some of my sound/effects track. in my video on youtube: Zombiehorror's Halloween Graveyard 08

Hope this info helps some fellow haunters this year!


----------

